# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Computer security  >  Sharing Knowledge

## Sjoeii

Some nice Podcasts & Newsfeeds.
Earlier posted by my friend saso. http://forum.kasperskyclub.com/index.php?showtopic=3100

You can easily import all of them with the attached opml file ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OPML ) in to your favorite feed reader (I use Google Reader http://www.google.com/reader To import the opml file in to it simple click on Settings->Import/Export->Import your subscriptions and enjoy  ). I love to read and listen to this things so I hope you will enjoy and find it useful to. And if you have something you think we should add to this list please share it with us (knowledge is power)  

Here is the list of what is in the package:

Podcasts:
AudioParasitics - The Official Podcast of McAfee Avert Labs
ESET RSS Feed - Podcasts
Sophos Podcasts
Symantec Customer Successes Podcasts
Symantec Enterprise Podcasts
Symantec Home &amp; Home Office Podcasts
Symantec IT Compliance Podcasts
Symantec Security Response Podcasts
Symantec Small &amp; Mid-Sized Business Podcasts
TWiT.TV - Podcasts you love from people you trust

Blogs:
Active Virus Alerts
ADD / XOR / ROL
Anti Rootkit Blog
Authentium Virus Blog
Avira - Latest Security News
BitDefender - Latest News
F-Secure Antivirus Research Weblog
F-Secure Linux weblog
Google Online Security Blog
hackers @ microsoft
heise Security Articles
heise Security News
Hex blog
iDefense Public Vulnerability Disclosures
iDefense Topical Research Reports
invisiblethings' blog
Kasperky Lab Weblog
Latest Secunia Security Watchdog Blog Entries
McAfee Avert Labs Blog
nzight
Offensive Computing - Community Malicious code research and analysis
OpenRCE: Articles
OpenRCE: Blogs
Panda Research
PandaLabs Blog
Prevx Blog
SANS Internet Storm Center
Security Response Weblog
Security.Nnov news channel
SecurityFocus News
Sophos security news
SophosLabs blog
SunbeltBLOG
ThreatBlog
TrendLabs | Anti-Malware Blog - by Trend Micro
Uninformed Journal
VirCop
Websense Security Labs
Websense Security Labs Blog
Welcome to the Microsoft Security Response Center Blog!
www.rootkit.com

----------

